# My art, let me know what you think



## Cyprinidae (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello, I have been painting for 6 months now and would love your feedback on my artwork. Some are still in progress. My apologies for the poor photos. Your criticism is appreciated!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am not "into" abstract but I do find numbers 3 and 5 pleasing. The duck (?) and the flower are nice.


----------

